# John Deere 1032 - No Spark



## LionsPhan

The machine worked fine on Monday, but when I went to use it last night, it wouldn't start. Pulled the plug, and it's not getting spark.

My first thought is that the interlock switch/system is bad. Is there a way to bypass that module for troubleshooting?

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## micah68kj

Wish I could help but don't know a thing about them, or their interlock system.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I'm not familier with the exact electrical system on your snowblower but you can look at a few things.

If the wires are all just attached to the engine and maybe a key switch located somewhere on the blower It will just be the engine and nothing else on the blower which could make things simple. If its something else as in yours has safety switches on the levers (never heard of them but never know) it can be a bit more of a challange figureing out which one is the problem.

The first thing I would do is change the spark plug.
If that does not work. than look over the entire wire system to make sure the spark is not grounding out due to a broken or frayed wire. You can then look for where the wire grounds out and unhook it. Note. Try pulling it over. If it starts than somewhere in the wire it is allowing the electric to ground out somewhere. Use safety equipment to then ground the wire out to the engine to turn it off. If it doesn't than you may still have a wire grounding or a coil or points in older engines are to blame. There are many videos on youtube showing how to check your electrical system. Usually a snowblowers is not very complicated compared to lets say a riding lawnmower.

Edit to add. If you have a points system you will need to clean and regap them. If you have a regular coil. You can check the gap and in worse case just replace the coil. I had a lawnmower engine with no spark and after going though all the tests I found out the coil was the problem.

I definitely suggest looking at youtube or if someone else chimes in to suggest how to check. That is just my way and I'm sure there are other ways to do it as well.


----------



## LionsPhan

It was a simple fix. The connection at the lever that operates the auger was not making solid contact.


----------



## micah68kj

Very happy to hear a good ending. Be thankful it was *only* that and not anything major such as a coil assy. or something else major.


----------



## LionsPhan

Well, it's acting up again. Can someone walk me through troubleshooting the interlock?

I see a nut where there are 3 wires attached. Do I disconnect all 3? Or just the one coming from the mini hockey puck thing?


----------



## jtclays

LIONS FAN?????? There's two of us???? Hard to be one the last couple years.
Anyway, I have an 826 which is essentially the same machine. Shoot me a PM with your email and I'll copy you the owners manual for both.
I bypassed the handle flipper safety switches. I took them off and mounted the wire to the handlebar. I then put the flipper handles in the trash
The "hockey puck" under the carb area is the "safety" interlock system. Mine went in the trash also. I think you can still find it if you look hard on Escam or local JD dealer that's been around for some time, but they're like $90.
Here's the wiring diagram if you want to replace. Mine has a simple connector allowing the wires to go to ground. Keyed switch still works and the throttle position switch still works, only thing I really bypassed was the handle flippers. I can walk away from the machine running with the auger engaged. Not advised to do if you blow with kids or dogs around, but I don't.


----------



## LionsPhan

I was able to disconnect the one wire coming from the 'hockey puck' interrupt switch and now it runs just fine. It appears that some of the sheath from one of the wires going into that puck is gone. I wonder if that's the problem, or if i need a whole new 'puck'


----------



## Shryp

LionsPhan said:


> I was able to disconnect the one wire coming from the 'hockey puck' interrupt switch and now it runs just fine. It appears that some of the sheath from one of the wires going into that puck is gone. I wonder if that's the problem, or if i need a whole new 'puck'


Sounds like the wire was rubbing on the metal frame and thinking you had it turned off. You could try some electrical tape or heat shrink and see if that fixes it.


----------



## AnilSoni

Dear Sir,

I require electric diagram and manual for Jakobsen SJ 1032 Surface grinding machine, Can you help if available. my email is [email protected]

Thank you,
Anil
INDIA


----------

